# 2 birds louder than 1?



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey there so both parents gave me the okay with getting a second bird and now my moms turned around to say shes worried about the noise....she thinks that because Aeros generally a quiet bird that if we get a second bird itll make Aero louder....so i was wondering from those of you that have 2 birds would this be the case?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm i will answer your question when my new male settles in lol
cookie is loud though and flat upstairs as a 4 month baby but she dont hear him.
Although my son was walking past and he said he could hear cookie whistling lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally was a single bird and she became a screamer when i left the room and didnt stop. so i got tsuka and it calmed down and its much quieter now


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well Aeros only a screamer when im in the room so whenever im in my room hes gotta be out of the cage or **** pace back and forth and scream until i take him out and it starts as soon as i uncover him in the morning maybe another bird will quiet him down when im in my room so now ive gotta convince my mom yet again.......


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats also what dally did.... she screamed and paced.. but the loudest screaming was when i left the room. it is possible that wont stop with another tiel. its hard to say as each tiel is different.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya guess i wont know until ( if ) i get another bird


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I have 6 tiels and they are all separated into pairs.Three cages. I have 1 male that is very friendly and loves people. He wakes me up every morning with. Hello! I'm a pretty boy! Are you a pretty boy! Hello! This continues untill I get up and say Hello to him. He is very funny. 

Do you plan on keeping them together? If seperated they may call to each other.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

yes i was planning on keeping them seperate as my room isnt big enough for one big cage


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

sausage used to pace up and down n scream to be let out first thing in the morning (spolit brat got too used to being out all day! ) and she used to call out for us if we left the room, but since we got spud she doesnt do that anymore, theyre both content just to sit n play with their toys in their cage together ...but my guess is if you going to keep them in different rooms, if one hears the other...theres gona be screaming :/


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

im gonna keep them in the same room just in different cages


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Even in separate cages they'll still be able to see each other and talk to each other so the screaming should be kept to a minimum. I've never had any screamers just a lot of whistlers lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dont think the noise will be bad


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

that would probably be fine then  go for it! Can never just have one  ive even been thinking about a third  maybe when i can afford a bigger cage! :-x can see myself ending up with an aviary at this rate hehee just love them tiels!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

im not so worried about the noise because im only ever not home say 3 hours a day minus tuesdays (no classes ) and weekends so im home alot to manage the noise, my mom also thinks aero will think im a traitor if i get another bird i laughed im like mom birds like other bird friends as well as people friends i dont think **** be mad at me  haha beckins i know what you mean just wait til im out on my own im gonna be overrun with tiels crazy bird lady here i come


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

beckins said:


> that would probably be fine then  go for it! Can never just have one  ive even been thinking about a third  maybe when i can afford a bigger cage! :-x can see myself ending up with an aviary at this rate hehee just love them tiels!


Iv just got a 3rd and im thinking of getting a 4th as the breeder dont want him/her. Trying to convince the bf


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I AM the crazy bird lady...I'm serious, I have 11 right now and am looking for more, go figure! But I now have the room so its ok lol. As long as you take good care of them there's nothing wrong with it! My mom had one and when I got her another for Christmas her first tiel was so happy to have a friend he didn't want anyone else to play with her! My mom had to take her into another room away from him to work with her! So I think Aero will be just fine!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

hehe lperry, its an addiction isnt it :X theyre just so **** adorable! i saw your new tiel, looks gorgeous!  is he defo a he? XD Best thing i ever done getting spuddy, although i managed to take a pic yesterday, a closer pic of his wings after he was going crazy while being misted and it looks like he (she!)  does have marks further down, so maybe spudette after all! i really wanted a lil boy, but i cant find any breeders around here that could almost defo guarentee that! 









and sarah, i dont think youll regret getting lil aero a freind! its great to watch them interact with each other, theyre so funny sometimes


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

beckins said:


> hehe lperry, its an addiction isnt it :X theyre just so **** adorable! i saw your new tiel, looks gorgeous!  is he defo a he? XD Best thing i ever done getting spuddy, although i managed to take a pic yesterday, a closer pic of his wings after he was going crazy while being misted and it looks like he (she!)  does have marks further down, so maybe spudette after all! i really wanted a lil boy, but i cant find any breeders around here that could almost defo guarentee that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is defo a he and that pic does look like a she by them extra spots


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

It really depends. If you have the birds so they cannot see each other, you may experience constant screaming.
I have 9 birds at the moment and may be getting more very soon. I actually live in an apartment and to be honest, you would never guess I have so many based on the noise level. It really only sounds like I have 2 noisy birds. Most of them just quietly chirp and I only have a couple that let out whistles through out the day. 
I find myself very lucky that my birds are so well behaved! I just have to break Meatball out of the fire alarm habit and I'll be good to go. 
Luckily my land lord is OK with all my birds LOL. I am called the bird lady of course..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The only problem I'm gonna run into is quarantining.....my house is very open concept and besides bedrooms and bathrooms no other rooms have doors and I live with 2 other siblings who always have friends over and a dog and I don't trust either of them around my bird without me being there....so i'm trying to think of how to make quarantining work


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I never trust anybody with my tiels


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

If you cannot quarantine in your own home, having a friend help you with the bird for a few weeks might be a good option. I have done this before, and kept the bird separately for about two weeks. Then I have taken the new bird to the vet for a complete check-up, and if I get the green light, I take the new bird home. I think 2 weeks is long enough for illness to manifest, and ALL new birds should go to an avian vet you trust, regardless of quarantine period. I did this with Callie, and it really helped as I have a small apt and only had to deal with awkward living arrangements for a few weeks. But I have also kept birds with close friends that I could visit everyday and still bond with the newbie.


----------

